# Hell on Wheels



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 24, 2012)

Does anybody else watch this? I really don't watch TV often, but I haven't missed a single episode of this show - its awesome.

I can't be the only one that finds the old west/first 150 years of the USA metal as fuck


----------



## flexkill (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, this is a great show. This and Breaking bad makes for a great block of TV! Kind of reminds me of Deadwood....which is a very good thing.


----------



## MFB (Aug 24, 2012)

Just started watching it on Netflix, hoping the pacing picks up a bit since the first few episodes moved pretty slow


----------



## jordanky (Aug 26, 2012)

I saw it on Netflix today and a lot of my friends enjoy it. I've been thinking about giving it a shot. I'll report back!


----------



## mcd (Aug 27, 2012)

Its part of my sunday officially love this show


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 28, 2012)

I watched a few minutes of the first episode the day it came out... it was late so I didn't pay attention much. On a scale 1-10, how worth it is it to see it/


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 28, 2012)

I personally love it, so I'd say its importance is anywhere from 7 - 10. This last episode was pretty fucked up. One good thing about it is that its mostly unpredictable and wild, yet low-key/dialogue based enough to where its not too high-strung.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 29, 2012)

^Awesome, I guess I should re-watch the first episode and see if I start to understand it


----------



## javashred (Aug 29, 2012)

Killer show! I had never heard of it and saw it was available on Netflix. I can't stop watching it. I hope there is a 2nd season.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 30, 2012)

there is, it is going on right now. very good show, really well written and acted.


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 3, 2012)

I love this show. It gives a very honest look at this period in America's history. Very dirty, very raw. A very interesting look at the beginning of race relations in America following the end of slavery.


----------



## -42- (Sep 3, 2012)

First thought:


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night's episode was great. This season seems to be a lot more graphic than the 1st one, but Cullen and Elam are much bigger badasses this time around too. Also, the Swede is creepy as fuck - he sort of seems to represent the Reaper.


----------



## jordanky (Sep 5, 2012)

I watched the first episode on Netflix today and I'll be straight up, I couldn't get into it. I'm going to give a few more episodes a shot before I decide that I don't like it, but the first episode didn't do very much for me.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 5, 2012)

jordanky said:


> I watched the first episode on Netflix today and I'll be straight up, I couldn't get into it. I'm going to give a few more episodes a shot before I decide that I don't like it, but the first episode didn't do very much for me.



It gets better, give yourself time to get attached to the characters.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 6, 2012)

I woke up SUPER early and it was on AMC. Not sure which episode it was but it started off with the bearded African man bangin' the farmgirl...

Was that a tattoo below her lip? Looked like some tribe ink


----------



## flexkill (Sep 6, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I woke up SUPER early and it was on AMC. Not sure which episode it was but it started off with the bearded African man bangin' the farmgirl...
> 
> Was that a tattoo below her lip? Looked like some tribe ink


 yes it is tribal Indian, she was taken by an Indian tribe and made a slave. The tattoo shows which tribe she belonged too.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 9, 2012)

What just happened at the end of that episode? I couldn't read that letter, or understand what they were saying.


----------



## Mexi (Sep 11, 2012)

me neither. sounded like mumbling, so I think it was intentional. sounds like bad news.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 11, 2012)

Spoiler



The letter was a telegram saying that the doctor is a wanted man, Cullen told Lilly that all the Doc did was watch the horses.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 15, 2012)

Hearing you guys talk about this REALLY makes me want to get more into it!


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 28, 2013)

I am loving this show! The acting, story, cinematography, pace, action, and music! Just brilliant!


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 30, 2013)

I just finished the first season. I gotta say, i love mr. Bohannon. Hes such an anti-hero that does his own shit as he pleases. Plus, a sexy beast

Anyone know what the music genre would be for its main theme? It sounds like a resonator with a slide. Dixie music? National? Old folk? Confederate? John5 does similar stuff (ashland bump) quiet often. But dont come across it often. Its not blues though


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 30, 2013)

I love the first two seasons, they were amazing. The first season is my favorite just because of the mood, but Bohannon is even more of a badass in the 2nd one. The 3rd season had new writers and while it was good, I feel like it was a shitty spinoff by comparison. Luckily, you can watch the first two seasons as a sort of complete story if you want. I just hope that they really step up the game on the 4th season, if they renew it.

And as for the music, I'm not really sure - please let me know if you find out, because I listen to that soundtrack all the time. Almost daily.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 31, 2013)

here are some stuff that sounds similar, but not quiet. john5 comes the cloesest:


----------



## ridner (Nov 19, 2013)

dig this show


----------

